# Gắn kết tình thân nhờ bộ đồ ăn gốm sứ Bát Tràng



## gomsubaokhanh (4/11/21)

Những phút giây quây quần bên mâm cơm ngon mẹ nấu luôn là những phút giây hạnh phúc và đầm ấm nhất. Hãy để bộ đồ ăn sứ Bát Tràng đồng hành và gánh vác cùng mẹ trên con đường chăm sóc hạnh phúc gia đình từ những bữa ăn nhỏ nhất.

Để có một bộ đồ ăn chuẩn, hãy đọc hết bài viết để biết được cách chọn và kiểm tra bộ đồ ăn sứ chính hãng Bát Tràng như thế nào nhé!

Ưu điểm của bộ đồ ăn sứ Bát Tràng

Gốm sứ Bát Tràng hàng trăm năm đã sớm vang danh nhờ lịch sử lâu đời cùng chất gốm độc đáo, bền bỉ. Các sản phẩm từ gốm sứ Bát Tràng cũng được người tiêu dùng Việt tin tưởng nhờ các ưu điểm về chất lượng, giá thành và thẩm mỹ.






Các bộ đồ ăn sứ Bát Tràng cũng không ngoại lệ. Sản phẩm là lựa chọn hàng đầu của những chị em phụ nữ hiện đại thông minh. Bộ bát đĩa sứ Bát Tràng mang ưu điểm tuyệt vời sau:

Sản phẩm có chất liệu hoàn toàn từ đất sét và cao lanh cao cấp, qua hàng chục lần xử lý, nung trong nhiệt độ cao hơn 1000 độ C. Các bài men của sứ Bát Tràng là những công thức bí truyền, tăng thêm độ đẹp và bền của bát đĩa.
Bộ đồ ăn sứ Bát Tràng tuyệt đối an toàn cho người sử dụng bởi chúng đều phải trải qua những quy trình nung khắc nghiệt. Chất sứ không chứa các chất kim loại nặng độc hại như chì, cadimium…
Chất liệu bền chắc, có khả năng chịu nhiệt, chịu lực
Các sản phẩm có khả năng giữ nhiệt tốt, giúp chị em nội trợ tiết kiệm thời gian và công sức nấu ăn.
Chất sứ cao cấp dùng được trong nhiều hoạt động nấu nướng như lò vi sóng, lò nướng, hấp… và an toàn cho sức khỏe
Sạch sẽ, ít bị dính dầu mỡ, men sứ giúp việc vệ sinh đơn giản, dễ dàng
Độ bền cao, khó bong tróc biến dạng, sứt mẻ hạt gạo mà trường tồn với thời gian
Bộ đồ ăn sứ Bát Tràng có nhiều mẫu mã đa dạng, phù hợp với nhiều phong cách không gian khác nhau. Đồng thời giúp các chị em tiết kiệm thời gian trong việc bài trí món ăn.
bộ đồ ăn sứ gia đình cao cấp

Xem thêm: Gia đình đầm ấm gắn kết nhờ bộ đồ ăn sứ Bát Tràng


----------

